# Please help me find the right Alsatian puppy for me...



## Tauntingbull (May 17, 2014)

First post and hoping you guys can help me out with picking my first dog....

A bit about me.... 

1. I have never owned a dog before. However, ever since I was a kid, I wanted to own an Alsatian (GSD).
2. I currently live in an apartment and wont move to a house until about 2 years. 
3. I'm pretty active. Love to go on hikes, run etc.
4. I have a small park about 2 mins away from my apt, but kids play there as well.

What I am looking for:
1. A pure bread Alsatian (GSD).
2. MUST love people and especially kids as I often have my nieces and nephews over.
3. Must be receptive an easy to training (And yes, I will be training with him as well, as a first time dog owner).

Questions are:
1. Where do I get a pure bred Alsatian pup from (I'm in the PA/MD/DC/NOVA area)?
2. What kinda papers should I been looking for?
3. What kinda questions should be asking the breeder?
4. Should I even been looking on Craigslist?
5. What are estimated puppy prices?
6. What are the initial cost of keeping and maintaining a puppy?
7. What are the monthly costs like? Like food, vet bills, shots?
8. Should I be looking for Show or Work line? I didn't even know about this until a few hours ago. Just found out about it in this forum.
9. Can I leave the puppy alone in my apt for about 4 hours at a time? 
10. Just how bad are the hip issues Alsatians get as they get old and when to expect them (Age)?. 

Sorry for the looong list of questions, but I am pretty clueless about this as you can see 

Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Selzer, could you handle this one, I'm tired, I need a puppy nap...


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tauntingbull said:


> First post and hoping you guys can help me out with picking my first dog....
> 
> A bit about me....
> 
> ...


Are you British? In this country that name has not been used much or not at all. Good questions you are asking. This should get a ton of responses.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll just add my .02 to the ones I have answers for*


2. What kinda papers should I been looking for?*
AKC (or SV if parents are German, or other FCI-accepted foreign registry). Avoid puppy mill registries like APRI and CKC.

*4. Should I even been looking on Craigslist?*
Probably not if you're willing to spend the time doing research and spend the money supporting a good breeder. Selling dogs is not allowed on CL anyway.

*5. What are estimated puppy prices?*
$1000-$2000 for working line; $1800-$3000 for west German show line

*6. What are the initial cost of keeping and maintaining a puppy?*
*7. What are the monthly costs like? Like food, vet bills, shots?*

My last puppy needed two more shots, then rabies shot at 6 months (all these shots about $25 each), he had worms despite being wormed twice by the breeder but that was only $5 for treatment. Microchip was $20. Local county registration is $24/yr. Food, toys, supplies....really depends on what you have and what you think you want/need. I used an expen and three crates (one in basement, one in bedroom, one in van), but already had these. My puppy started sleeping out of the crate at 5 months old, but is still crated in the basement while I work. 

*9. Can I leave the puppy alone in my apt for about 4 hours at a time? *
Yes, that will be fine. Most dog owners work full time.

*10. Just how bad are the hip issues Alsatians get as they get old and when to expect them (Age)?*
Stack the deck in your favor by looking at breeders who are testing their dogs (OFA, SV a-stamp, or PenHip) and breeding dogs from generations of parents with sound hips. You can get prelim x-rays at 6 months old if it's a concern. I'm having my puppy x-rayed on Wed. Generally a dog has hip dysplasia or not. Many dogs may get stiff or have some arthritic changes as they age but don't necessarily have hip dysplasia.


----------

